# SR 22 Questions



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am bringing home a new SR 22 this week and would like to hear from those of you that either own one or have spent some time shooting one.

My first question is what ammo works best with regard to reliability and accuracy. Reliability being the priority of the two.

My second question concerns the mode of carry. I doubt that many use this gun for more than a range/plinker, but it does need a holster of some sort.

Last, I would appreciate your general opinions on the gun in comparison to the Walther P22, and the M&P 22.

TIA

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I love mine. It (obviously) loves MiniMags, but will take Blazers, CCI SV, pretty much any reasonably good ammo. It does NOT like the Mexican CI stuff, and stovepipes like crazy (cuts down on expense at the range that way) I haven't tried my new batch of Auto-Match yet, but don't see any problem there. I'd try to "season" it with 400-500 minimags if possible, then play.

Holster? As I don't carry I can't really recommend for that, but it fits the Barsony flapped holster I got for the Beretta 84 very nicely. 

From what I hear, it is way more reliable than the P22, and it is lighter than the M&P, although reliability is about the same there. 

Enjoy the beast!


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

My SR 22 seems to fit nicely in the same owb holster that I carry my SR 9C.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the SR-22's, and have two. Frankly not much different than a Walther P-22, and I have one of those also. Mine shoots about everything I load into it: Armscor Gold HV, Remington Thunderbolt or Golden Bullet, Winchester White box 333 or 555, anything. The M&P-22 is a larger handgun, but also quite reliable. The M&P is geared towards training M&P users with an identical handgun but shooting cheaper 22's....so if you're not an M&P user then it's just a full-size 22.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing:
I have both the Walther P22 and the Ruger SR22. The SR22 is the better of the two. It has an aluminum slide, the Walther I believe is made of zinc or pot metal. Haven't had any issues with either one or with different types of ammo. You can pick up a "Blackhawk" holster from Walmart's which will work for that gun and others of that size.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies Gentlemen, you too Sail!:yawinkle: I stopped at the gun shop today looking for a decent holster to fit the SR 22 and the owner of the store showed me a holster that seemed to have too much room in front of the trigger guard. I asked him about it and he handed me a rail mount CT laser. He had the laser on one of his own guns for a short time, and changed over to a laser/light combo setup. He said I could have it for 1/2 of retail which was $70. I handed the money for that and the holster before he could change his mind.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> ... you too Sail!:yawinkle:
> <snip good luck  >


.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Good afternoon folks and a question on the SR 22.
Just picked up a used one recently. Took it to the range today and let wife fire it first. She feels there's something wrong with the ejection of the shells. several of the shells hit her on the side of her head (startled her) arm, shoulder. She felt some were ejecting straight up.. Using "new" ammo. (Remington Bucket O' bullets).
background, the range is an outdoor pistol range with 3 sided coverage for the shooting area (walls/roof). Shooting stations are separated by hardware cloth (metal screen), and obviously the end stations have wood walls. She was using the end station and the wall is 18-24 inches from where you are holding the pistol.
She said the shells are going everywhere.
I went in the lane and finished firing the clip and fired another, What I was seeing was that the shells are ejecting to the right and upwards and bouncing off the wall and often hitting me on the right side of arm/shoulder and even top of head. Nuisance but not painful. Had cleaned the gun prior to range, slide works well, ejector (pin) is straight and does not interfere with the slide and no scratches/wear marks on the ejector either. Magazines were also cleaned and spring/slides seem fine.
Comments? is this ejection normal for the SR 22 and it's just the lighter shells and higher ejection speed compared to the SR9's we use otherwise (which will hit the wall, but drop to the floor, probably from being a heavier casing).


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Sounds like mine. I never worry at the outdoor range where the "walls" are just netting, but have have hot cases down my shirt at the indoor range where the walls really are walls.

I just button up my shirt and carry on.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Good afternoon folks and a question on the SR 22.
> Just picked up a used one recently. Took it to the range today and let wife fire it first. She feels there's something wrong with the ejection of the shells. several of the shells hit her on the side of her head (startled her) arm, shoulder. She felt some were ejecting straight up.. Using "new" ammo. (Remington Bucket O' bullets).
> background, the range is an outdoor pistol range with 3 sided coverage for the shooting area (walls/roof). Shooting stations are separated by hardware cloth (metal screen), and obviously the end stations have wood walls. She was using the end station and the wall is 18-24 inches from where you are holding the pistol.
> She said the shells are going everywhere.
> ...


I read on another thread which I can't ID right now about making very small adjustments to the ejector. The idea was that if you remove small amounts (and I mean .001" at a time) of material from the tip of the ejector and then test fire, you can tune the trajectory of the spent shell. I have not tried this and cannot recommend that you do so. Maybe the member with first hand experience will read this and chime in. Otherwise a competent gunsmith should know how to take care of it.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks SD and GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Please note my edit above. I typed in extractor when the correct word was ejector. Of course the extractor pulls the spent case from the chamber. The ejector stops the cases movement when the case travels to the rear and causes it to kick up and right.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I replaced the factory guide rod with the captured spring/stainless steel guiderod from the TandemKross folks and the wild ejections have markedly decreased. The factory spring is a 4 pound spring the TK rod has a 4.5 pound spring and I think that little bit makes a marked difference in the ejections. 
Action and slide movement are a lot smoother too.
Very happy with the investment in the TK rod.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

So far, I've sold eight of the Ruger SR 22 pistols, + 1 I kept for myself and another one that the wife absconded. The only rounds that I've found that didn't cycle very well are some of the really low velocity 'subs' I tried to use with my suppressor attached. Otherwise, just about everything except for Stingers have worked very well. I haven't tried the Stingers, mainly because accuracy is not all that good from handguns that I'vetried those in.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I've run some stingers thru with no problem. As I mentioned below, I swapped out the guide rod.
TandemKross also has an adapter to modify the magazines to hold 15 rounds, but if you put the adapter on, the slide will probably not lock back after the last round is fired.
I just plan to stay with the 10 round mags for now.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

I've made all the "steel" guide rods used to replace those in the Ruger pistols that came with overly flexible nylon guide rods. The SR 22 & LC 9 guns I personally carry now have solid guide rods rather than this:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

As a side note, I have some older 22 Longs that I've fired in the SR22 and they are strong enough to completely cycle the slide and load the next round and they do load from the magazine with no problem. (I started just by manually loading one, replacing the empty magazine, and firing it. The slide cycled, the casing ejected and the slide locked back
Now I can use up that old 22 long ammo. (although the 22 long is more like a 'pop' than a 'crack' when I fire it.)


----------



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I owned my SR22 for a few weeks so not a lot of experience. Seems to be very reliable and accurate. I wonder if anyone else noticed how much better the mags quality seems to be. They operate more smoothly and slide inside the mag seems a better fit. That will improve the feeding process and therefore the reliability.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Try a Fobus paddle holster for your SR-22,,,*

Try a Fobus paddle holster for your new SR-22,,,
Or a Roto-Paddle or a Fobus belt holster.

I picked up one of the standard paddle holsters at Academy,,,
And it works very well for me at the shooting range.

I'm not generally a fan of plastic/Kydex holsters,,,
But since this is a Polymer frame pistol,,,
I'm not concerned about finish wear.

They make mag holders as well.

Aarond

.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Better than the Walther, but equal to the S&W. The S&W is a good one too. JMHO.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

> ...but equal to the S&W.


The S&W is a very nice little pistol,,,
The size and handling of the guns are very similar.

But since they have radically different actions,,,
I don't think I would use the word "equal".

The Ruger is a DA/SA with external hammer and a de-cocker,,,
The S&W is a single-action with internal hammer.

The S&W has no de-cocker,,,
In fact it is not possible to de-cock the pistol,,,
Once a round has been chambered you must rely on the manual safety.

This does not make the S&W a bad pistol,,,
The one my range buddy has is an excellent shooter.

But since I do like to carry in a holster even at the shooting range,,,
My personal preference is not to have a cocked action over a loaded chamber.

You can probably guess,,,
I wouldn't carry a 1911 either.

As far as holsters go,,,
I recently bought a Fobus Evolution paddle for range use.










It fits the pistol perfectly,,,
And is fairly comfortable as well.

Aarond

.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

aarondhgraham said:


> *Try a Fobus paddle holster for your SR-22,,,*
> 
> Try a Fobus paddle holster for your new SR-22,,,
> Or a Roto-Paddle or a Fobus belt holster.
> ...


In have the Fobus Paddle Holster for my SR22...it does work very well. +1


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Fine pistol. Very reliable with all sort's of .22's. My S&W Compact is too new to compare, but as of now I prefer the SR 22 with the 4 inch barrel. I like the TX22 best, truth be told.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice spread


----------

